# IPad et iphoto



## mercutio (21 Novembre 2011)

Salut

Est-il facile de charger certains albums d'iphoto sur l'ipad (pas tous, faute de place) et de les changer au jour le jour ?

Si j'ai bien compris il faut passer par itunes pour la syncronisation. est ce facile de sélectionner tel album ou tels évènements ou c'est la galère (lourdeurs, plantages ,???).


En fait, mon macbook rend l'âme (et il a eu beaucoup de ratés) et je vais tout centraliser sur mon imac (impeccable lui par contre). Je cherche une solution pratique pour pouvoir présenter certaines photos en mode nomade.

Voilà 

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Novembre 2011)

Quand ton ipad est connecté à ton imac, tu ouvres itunes, tu sélectionnes l'ipad et tu cliques sur "photos"
A partir de là, tu peux choisir de tout sélectionner ou seulement le ou les albums que tu désires.
Quand ton choix est fait tu synchronises et le ou les albums choisis sont dans ton ipad.
Par la suite lors de prochaines connections tu pourras décocher les albums qui ne tintéressent plus et cocher de nouveaux albums...Puis tu synchronises.
Voilà !


----------



## mercutio (21 Novembre 2011)

Ok

merci !


----------

